# i7 980X Kühler



## -FA- (24. August 2010)

*i7 980X Kühler*

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Kühler der CPU. der ist ja massiver als die anderen Kühler der i7 serie. Weie ist die Kühlleistung von dem Ding? Kann man den gut verwenden oder empfihelt siche in anderer Kühler?
Bzw. gibt es einen Kühler mit dem man auf die CPU sieht (zumindest Abschnittsweise)? ich mien sowas mal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## McZonk (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Wenn du dir eine solche CPU kaufen willst, wirst "die paar Euro" für einen _anständigen_ Kühler ja wohl noch über haben. Auf die CPU sehen kann man bei keinem Kühler. Schließlich brauch der über den IHS ja Kontakt zur CPU. Das einzige was man sehen könnte, wäre ein wenig Sockel. Ich würde mir meinen Kühler lieber nach der Leistung suchen .

Zudem würde ich dir raten in eine kleinere CPU zu investieren und das Geld, was du jetzt zum Fenster raus wirfst, zu sparen oder in eine potentere Grafikkarte/leisere Kühlung anzulegen. Mit dem Boxedkühler kommst du nämlich mit jedem i7-920 genau so weit beim Übertakten.


----------



## Bääängel (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Wenn du soviel Geld verbrennen willst, dann nimm doch noch das Non-Plusultra udn kaufe dir den Danamics Super Leggra für schlappe 100€.


----------



## Lyran (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Optimal wäre in der Preiskategorie doch eine WaKü  Oder als Luftkühler Prolimatech Megahalems.


----------



## Chimera (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

@-FA-: Der Boxed vom 980x ist überhaupt kein Hit. Sieht zwar ui-i-ahhhhhh aus, ist aber buah-igitt-würg. Zudem lässt sich der Lüfter nicht komplett abnehmen und durch nen besseren ersetzen. Die Optik lässt ne bessere Performance erwarten, als dass er zu leisen vermag.
Kann mich meinen Vorrednern in diesem Punkt also voll und ganz anschliessen: wenn man die Kohle für so ne CPU hat, sollte man auch das bisschen Moos für nen anständigen Kühler haben. Muss ja nicht gleich ein Superleggera sein, auch ein Megahalems oder NH-D14 oder Mugen wäre schon gut.


----------



## True Monkey (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Er reicht aus um die CPU auf stock zu betreiben ...abhängig davon welche revision es vom Kühler ist.
Der der anfangs beilag hatte mit HT schon seine Probleme aber der neuere schafft stock auch mit HT


----------



## der_knoben (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Sag mal, hast du die CPU schon gekauft?

Ansonsten würde ich mal darauf verweisen, dass es schon mindestens 2 Threads von dir zum Thema I7 980X in der Komplett PC Kaufberatung gab. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...und-praxisprobleme/98050-neuer-hammer-pc.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-praxisprobleme/102172-ultra-high-end-pc.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...praxisprobleme/109234-i7-980x-mit-gtx480.html

Noch ein paar weitere Threads: ganz aktuell dieser: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t7-ws-supercomputer-und-gigybyte-x58-ud9.html

Das HAF X hast du dir dann bestimmt auch nicht gekauft.

Das sind jetzt die Threads, die ich so von dir gefunden habe. Einiges ist schon eine Weile her, da im aktuellesten aber gestern erst was von dir geschrieben wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass der i7 980X immer noch nicht bei dir ist.
Du bist wohl scheinbar so nen Forenquerulant, der gerne die Zeit anderer beansprucht. Es nervt. 
Denn scheinbar willst du dir das gar nicht kaufen. Das ist übrigens nicht nur mein Eindruck. Ich wäre ja mal dafür, dass dir ein Mod mal "den Arsch versohlt". Ich hätte das schon gemacht, erst Verwarnung und dann nen Kick.


----------



## -FA- (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Der HAF-X ist genauso wie das rampage III extreme, 12 GB Corsair RAM, 1000W NT von Coolermaster, GTX480, SSD und 2 1TB Platten bestellt!!!
ich warte nur noch auf das päckechen, welches mit hiher wahrschinelichkeit morgen eintrifft.

es fehlt lediglich noch die CPU und optsiches wie kathoden die ich mir entweder morgen bestelle!! ODER am Do abhole.  die war vor ein par atgen wo ich sie mir eigebltuch schon bestellen wollte bei dem händler ausverkauft/ nicht verfügbar.

evtl. hald noch der cpu-kühler. taugt da Alpenföhn was?


----------



## der_knoben (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

der Alpenföhn Brocken ist vergleichbar mit dem Mugen 2. Von daher eigentlich egal. Am besten ist wohl aber der Noctua NH-D14. ODer natürlich mit viel Aufpreis der einen Superleggra


----------



## x-coffee (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

wenn du zu ekl/alpenföhn greifst, dann würd ich dir das Matterhorn empfehlen. Genialer Kühler mit genialer Optik und noch viel genialerem lüfter. nochmals leistungsfähiger als der brocken oder die nordwand.

aber da ich schätz dass du kaum zu wenig asche hast, kauf dir doch ne wakü, dann hast du auch ein wenig oc-spielraum.


----------



## Ezio (24. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Wenn du schon einen XE kaufst, sollten noch ein paar Euros für eine Wakü übrig sein


----------



## -FA- (25. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Ok, im moent schwanke ich zwischen Mugen 2 und Alepnföhen Brocken. 
Welcher ist da der bessere?

Von welchem hersteller ist dieser superleggra? 

noctua gefällt mir von der farbe her gar nicht.
oder gibts beleuchtete CPU-Kühler?


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

So geile HW, und dann willst du sie wie nen 0815 PC mit
blauen Kalthoden präsentieren  Naja jedem das seine.

Würde aber auch sagen, wenn dann WAKÜ,
ich meine wenn du 1000 Euro für ne CPU
übrig hast


----------



## -FA- (25. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Problem ist bei meinem Kumpel ist die wasserkühlung geplatzt, woruf dann das ss reif für die tonne war. deshalb bin ich da nicht so der freund von.


----------



## Infin1ty (25. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Dann hatte dein Kumpel (sorry) entweder 2 linke Hände,
absolut keine Ahnung oder eine Thermaltake WAKÜ 

Ich hab seit nem Jahr WAKÜ, und es ist nie was passiert...


Kann nur von niedrigen Temps und nem unhörbaren Sys schwärmen


----------



## x-coffee (25. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*



-FA- schrieb:


> Ok, im moent schwanke ich zwischen Mugen 2 und Alepnföhen Brocken.
> Welcher ist da der bessere?



Wie bitte? 
Der Brocken wird ein ticken besser sein, aber wieso gönnst du dir da nix größeres? ich mein soviel kohle für ne cpu und dann einen mugen 2 drauf schrauben? passt irgendwie nicht. Da gehört mindestens ein Megahalems oder NHD14 drauf. Oder eben Wakü.


----------



## -FA- (25. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

sehen beide richtig fetta us, allerdings der NHD 14 ist fabrlich nicht so tolle, abr der Megahalems gefällt mir.


----------



## x-coffee (25. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

jop, von denen darfst du vor allem auch fette Leistung erwarten xD

Der Megahalems ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben. war lange zeit DER Referenzkühler!
Wobei der NHD 14 auch nicht schlecht ist. Die Lüfter kannst du ja weghaun, wenn dir die Farbe nicht gefällt und sie durch bq oder nb oder wb ersetzten.


----------



## der_knoben (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Nu heb mal die Leistung von Megahalems und D14 nicht in den Himmel. Der Unterschied zum Mugen 2 und zum Brocken sind vllt 5 Grad - wohl eher 1-2Grad. Wenn überhaupt. Die kannst du inner Pfeife rauchen. Dafür lohnt der Aufpreis auch nicht.


----------



## -FA- (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

oder wie wären die hier?

*Arctic  Freezer XTREME Rev.2
**CoolerMaster  V8
**Prolimatech Mega Shadow

*Edit:Was ich les über den boxed Kühler (neue Version) ist aicht gerade von pappe. der wird eigentlich ganz gut bewertet. große pluspunkte gewninnt er bei mir gerade auch, dass ich gelsen hab dass er bleu leuchtet.


----------



## matze95 (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

der AC-Kühler sieht nach mehr aus als er wirklich bringt, dafür ist er nicht teuer. Den Boxed-Kühler kannst du in die Tonne kloppen. 1000 Euro für die CPU ausgeben, und dann nen Boxedkühler...
Nimm wie gesagt, einen Megahalems, den Noctua oder einen Mugen 2.

lg matze


----------



## -FA- (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Aber wie ist das mit dem Lüfter beim Megahalems?


----------



## x-coffee (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Nu heb mal die Leistung von Megahalems und D14 nicht in den Himmel. Der Unterschied zum Mugen 2 und zum Brocken sind vllt 5 Grad - wohl eher 1-2Grad. Wenn überhaupt. Die kannst du inner Pfeife rauchen. Dafür lohnt der Aufpreis auch nicht.



ich hebe sie nicht in den himmel, aber der megahalems war nicht umsonst lange zeit die Referenz. und 5k lohnen den Aufpreis nicht? für 1-2k wechseln andere ihre WLP. ausserdem scheint das Geld nicht so die rolle zu spielen, sonst hätte er keinen 980x.



-FA- schrieb:


> Aber wie ist das mit dem Lüfter beim Megahalems?



Der megahalems wird standartmässig ohne Lüfter geliefert.


----------



## -FA- (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

und wie viele kann man da hinzubauen, welche größe?


----------



## x-coffee (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

2 x 120mm in push pull konfi


----------



## -FA- (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

wie wäre eigentlich der mega shadow im vergleich zum megahelms.

weil die sehen ja ein wneig ähnlich aus.

edit: schwarz würde farblich sogar besser passen, da das mainboed und das gehäuse schwarz enthält.


----------



## x-coffee (26. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

sind genau die gleichen kühler. Der Megashadow ist eben schwarz beschichtet.


----------



## -FA- (27. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

allerdings ahben die dinger von promilitech einen haken!

die lüfter werden nicht gerade so stabil befesigt!!!!

edit: der mega-shadow ist ja nicht für sockel 1366, oder?


----------



## x-coffee (28. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

mit den sockeln kenn ich mich nicht aus.
habe selbst keinen Prolima, also kann ich dir zu dem teil wenig sagen! Ich würde mir da allerdings keine gedanken machen. der kühler hat zahlreiche preise abgeräumt, also wird er schon was taugen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Wenn der TE mal ein wenig selbst Hand anlegen würde, könnte er Megashadow bei google eingeben und schauen für welche Sockel er geeignet ist.

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Mega Shadow CPU-Cooler



> *Kompatibilität:*
> 
> Intel Sockel 775, 1156, 1366
> AMD Sockel AM2, AM2+, AM3 (mit optionalem Kit)


Also kompatibel zum Sockel 1366.

Und wenn dir die Lüfter nicht festgenug sitzen, kannste immer noch Kabelbinder durchziehen.
Nur es hat shcon seinen Grund, weshalb die Lüfter nicht starr auf dem Kühler sitzen.
Denk mal an Vibrationen und die daraus resultierende Lautstärke.

Auf nem Mugen 2 sind die Lüfter trotz Lüfterklemmen auch beweglich, aber normalerweise ist das kein Grund, um einen Kühler nicht zu nehmen.
Zumal der Prolimatech sehr sehr gut ist!


Bist du dir aber sicher, diese CPU kaufen zu wollen?
Ich denke, ein normaler i7-920 tuts genauso und ist nicht wirklich langsamer.
Zudem werden 6.-Kerne noch so gut wie gar nicht unterstützt.
Höchstens bei der Videobearbeitung.
Ingame wirst du aber keinen Leistungsvorteil verspüren, die die 750€ Aufpreis rechtfertigen.


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Ich würde auch nochmal den Prolimatech Super Mega mit den Kupfer Lamellen in den Raum schmeißen. Der dürfte wohl ncoh einen Tick besser sein als der Megahalems.


----------



## -FA- (28. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

Also , diskussion beendet 

es ist der megahalems in einem kit von casking geworden.

cpu ist schon bestellt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

na dann viel psass mit dem überteuertem teil


----------



## x-coffee (29. August 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

ach mensch. immer diese halb-negativen beiträge bezüglich dieser cpu... nun lasst doch den leuten mal den spass daran, das beste zu haben.


----------



## -FA- (2. September 2010)

*AW: i7 980X Kühler*

So der Promilitech Megahalems ist anegkommen. Das Ding is ja ein Monster im gegensatz zum meinen alten Kühler für Sockel 775. ausstattung ist ganz nett. der gefällt mir.


----------

